# Common Used Acronyms in Forums



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mods, Admins and Other User I had seen many user asking the full form of ROFL, LOL, AFAIK, etc etc (SPAM) in this forum, so for them this thread is good for them.

Make this thread a stciky one .

If any other user find any acronyms which is not in the list PM the mods or tell me to edit the post and add that Acronyms..!!!

The capital letters are the thing written and the otherside is the thing mean.

So this is a index of the acronyms:-

*Common Used Acronyms in Forums:-*

*A *
AAMOF as a matter of fact 
ABFL a big fat lady 
ABT about 
ADN any day now 
AFAIC as far as I’m concerned 
AFAICT as far as I can tell 
AFAICS as far as I can see 
AFAIK as far as I know 
AFAYC as far as you’re concerned 
AFK away from keyboard 
AH asshole 
AISI as I see it 
AIUI as I understand it 
AKA also known as 
AML all my love 
ANFSCD and now for something completely different 
ASAP as soon as possible 
ASL assistant section leader 
ASL age, sex, location 
ASLP age, sex, location, picture 
A/S/L age/sex/location 
ASOP assistant system operator 
ATM at this moment 
AWA as well as 
AWHFY are we having fun yet? 
AWGTHTGTTA are we going to have to go trough this again? 
AWOL absent without leave 
AWOL away without leave 
AYOR at your own risk 
AYPI? and your point is? 
*B *
B4 before 
B4N bye for now 
BAC back at computer 
BAG busting a gut 
BAK back at the keyboard 
BBIAB be back in a bit 
BBL be back later 
BBLBNTSBO... be back later but not to soon because of... 
BBR burnt beyond repair 
BBS be back soon 
BBS bulletin board system 
BC be cool 
B/C because 
BCnU be seeing you 
BEG big evil grin 
BF boyfriend 
B/F boyfriend 
BFN bye for now 
BG big grin 
BION believe it or not 
BIOYIOB blow it out your I/O port 
BITMT but in the meantime 
BM bite me 
BMB bite my bum 
BMTIPG brilliant minds think in parallel gutters 
BKA better known as 
BL belly laughing 
BOB back off bastard 
BOL be on later 
BOM ***** of mine 
BOT back on topic 
BRB be right back 
BRBB be right back ***** 
BRBS be right back soon 
BRH be right here 
BRS big red switch 
BS big smile 
BS bull **** 
BSF but seriously folks 
BST but seriously though 
BTA but then again 
BTAIM be that as it may 
BTDT been there done that 
BTOBD be there or be dead 
BTOBS be there or be square 
BTSOOM beats the **** out of me 
BTW by the way 
BUDWEISER because you deserve what every individual should ever receive 
BWQ buzz word quotient 
BWTHDIK but what the heck do I know 
BYOB bring your own bottle 
BYOH Bat You Onna Head 
*C *
C&G chuckle and grin 
CAD ctrl-alt-delete 
CADET can’t add, doesn’t even try 
CDIWY couldn’t do it without you 
CFV call for votes 
CFS care for secret? 
CFY calling for you 
CID crying in disgrace 
CIM CompuServe information manager 
CLM career limiting move 
CM@TW catch me at the web 
CMIIW correct me if I’m wrong 
CNP continue in next post 
CO conference 
CRAFT can’t remember a f**king thing 
CRS can’t remember **** 
CSG chuckle snicker grin 
CTS changing the subject 
CU see you 
CU2 see you too 
CUL see you later 
CUL8R see you later 
CWOT complete waste of time 
CWYL chat with you later 
CYA see ya 
CYA cover your ass 
CYAL8R see ya later 
CYO see you online 
*D *
DBA doing business as 
DCed disconnected 
DFLA disenhanced four-letter acronym 
DH darling husband 
DIIK darn if i know 
DGA digital guardian angel 
DGARA don’t give a rats ass 
DIKU do I know you? 
DIRTFT do it right the first time 
DITYID did I tell you I’m distressed 
DIY do it yourself 
DL download 
DL dead link 
DLTBBB don’t let the bad bugs bite 
DFCPS dont f***in Copy Paste $h1t
DMMGH don’t make me get hostile 
DQMOT don’t quote me on this 
DND do not disturb 
DTC damn this computer 
DTRT do the right thing 
DUCT did you see that? 
DWAI don’t worry about it 
DWIM do what I mean 
DWIMC do what I mean, correctly 
DWISNWID do what I say, not what I do 
DYJHIW don’t you just hate it when... 
DYK do you know 
*E *
EAK eating at keyboard 
EIE enough is enough 
EG evil grin 
EMFBI excuse me for butting in 
EMFJI excuse me for jumping in 
EMSG email message 
EOD end of discussion 
EOF end of file 
EOL end of lecture 
EOM end of message 
EOS end of story 
EOT end of thread 
ETLA extended three letter acronym 
EYC excitable, yet calm 
*F* 
F female 
F/F face to face 
F2F face to face 
FAQ frequently asked questions 
FAWC for anyone who cares 
FBOW for better or worse 
FBTW fine, be that way 
FCFS first come, first served 
FCOL for crying out loud 
FIFO first in, first out 
FISH first in, still here 
FLA four-letter acronym 
FOAD f**k off and die 
FOAF friend of a friend 
FOB f**k off ***** 
FOC free of charge 
FOCL falling of chair laughing 
FOFL falling on the floor laughing 
FOS freedom of speech 
FOTCL falling of the chair laughing 
FTF face to face 
FTTT from time to time 
FU f**ked up 
FUBAR f**ked up beyond all recognition 
FUDFUCT fear, uncertainty and doubt 
FUCT failed under continuas testing 
FURTB full up ready to burst (about hard disk drives) 
FW freeware 
FWIW for what it’s worth 
FYA for your amusement 
FYOFD F*** You On Floor Dancing 
FYE for your entertainment 
FYEO for your eyes only 
FYI for your information 
*G *
G grin 
G2B going to bed 
G&BIT grin & bear it 
G2G got to go 
G2GGS2D got to go get something to drink 
G2GTAC got to go take a crap 
G2GTAP got to go take a pee 
GA go ahead 
GA good afternoon 
GAFIA get away from it all 
GAL get a life 
GAS greetings and salutations 
GBH great big hug 
GBH&K great big huh and kisses 
GBR garbled beyond recovery 
GBY god bless you 
GD&H grinning, ducking and hiding 
GD&R grinning, ducking and running 
GD&RAFAP grinning, ducking and running as fast as possible 
GD&REF&F grinning, ducking and running even further and faster 
GD&RF grinning, ducking and running fast 
GD&RVF grinning, ducking and running very 
GD&W grin, duck and wave 
GDW grin, duck and wave 
GE good evening 
GF girlfriend 
GFETE grinning from ear to ear 
GFN gone for now 
GFU good for you 
GG good game 
GGU2 good game you two 
GIGO garbage in garbage out 
GJ good job 
GL good luck 
GL&GH good luck and good hunting 
GM good morning / good move / good match 
GMAB give me a break 
GMAO giggling my ass off 
GMBO giggling my butt off 
GMTA great minds think alike 
GN good night 
GOK god only knows 
GOWI get on with it 
GPF general protection fault 
GR8 great 
GR&D grinning, running and ducking 
GtG got to go 
GTSY glad to see you 
*H* 
H hug 
H/O hold on 
H&K hug and kiss 
HAK hug and kiss 
HAGD have a good day 
HAGN have a good night 
HAGS have a good summer 
HAG1 have a good one 
HAHA having a heart attack 
HAND have a nice day 
HB hug back 
HB hurry back 
HDYWTDT how do you work this dratted thing 
HF have fun 
HH holding hands 
HHIS hanging head in shame 
HHJK ha ha, just kidding 
HHOJ ha ha, only joking 
HHOK ha ha, only kidding 
HHOS ha ha, only seriously 
HIH hope it helps 
HILIACACLO help I lapsed into a coma and can’t log off 
HIWTH hate it when that happens 
HLM he loves me 
HMS home made smiley 
HMS hanging my self 
HMT here’s my try 
HMWK homework 
HOAS hold on a second 
HSIK how should i know 
HTH hope this helps 
HTHBE hope this has been enlightening 
HYLMS hate you like my sister 
*I *
IAAA I am an accountant 
IAAL I am a lawyer 
IAC in any case 
IC I see 
IAE in any event 
IAG it’s all good 
IAG I am gay 
IAIM in an Irish minute 
IANAA I am not an accountant 
IANAL I am not a lawyer 
IBN I’m bucked naked 
ICOCBW I could of course be wrong 
IDC I don’t care 
IDGI I don’t get it 
IDGARA I don’t give a rat’s ass 
IDGW in a good way 
IDI I doubt it 
IDK I don’t know 
IDTT I’ll drink to that 
IFVB I feel very bad 
IGP I gotta pee 
IGTP I get the point 
IHTFP I hate this f**king place 
IHTFP I have truly found paradise 
IHU I hate you 
IHY I hate you 
II I’m impressed 
IIT I’m impressed too 
IIR if I recall 
IIRC if I recall correctly 
IJWTK I just want to know 
IJWTS I just want to say 
IK I know 
IKWUM I know what you mean 
ILBCNU I’ll be seeing you 
ILU I love you 
ILY I love you 
ILYFAE I love you forever and ever 
IMAO in my arrogant opinion 
IMFAO in my f***ing arrogant opinion 
IMBO in my bloody opinion 
IMCO in my considered opinion 
IME in my experience 
IMHO in my humble opinion 
IMNSHO in my, not so humble opinion 
IMO in my opinion 
IMOBO in my own biased opinion 
IMPOV in my point of view 
IMP I might be pregnant 
INAL I’m not a lawyer 
INPO in no particular order 
IOIT I’m on Irish Time 
IOW in other words 
IRL in real life 
IRMFI I reply merely for information 
IRSTBO it really sucks the big one 
IS I’m sorry 
ISEN internet search environment number 
ISTM it seems to me 
ISTR I seem to recall 
ISWYM I see what you mean 
ITFA in the final analysis 
ITRO in the reality of 
ITRW in the real world 
ITSFWI if the shoe fits, wear it 
IVL in virtual live 
IWALY I will always love you 
IWBNI it would be nice if 
IYKWIM if you know what I mean 
IYSWIM if you see what I mean 
*J *
JAM just a minute 
JAS just a second 
JASE just another system error 
JAWS just another windows shell 
JIC just in case 
JFGI Just f****** Google It
JJWY just joking with you 
JK just kidding 
J/K just kidding 
JMHO just my humble opinion 
JMO just my opinion 
JP just playing 
J/P just playing 
JTLYK just to let you know 
JW just wondering 
*K *
K OK 
K kiss 
KHYF know how you feel 
KB kiss back 
KISS keep it simple sister 
KIS(S) keep it simple (stupid) 
KISS keeping it sweetly simple 
KIT keep in touch 
KMA kiss my ass 
KMB kiss my butt 
KMSMA kiss my shiny metal ass 
KOTC kiss on the cheek 
KOTL kiss on the lips 
KUTGW keep up the good work 
KWIM know what I mean? 
*L *
L laugh 
L8R later 
L8R G8R later gator 
LAB life’s a ***** 
LAM leave a message 
LBR little boys room 
LD long distance 
LG lovely greetings 
LGR little girls room 
LHM Lord help me 
LHU Lord help us 
LL&P live long & prosper 
LNK love and kisses 
LMA leave me alone 
LMABO laughing my ass back on 
LMAO laughing my ass off 
MBO laughing my butt off 
LMHO laughing my head off 
LMFAO laughing my fat ass off 
LMK let me know 
LOL laughing out loud 
LOL lots of love 
LOL lots of luck 
LOLA laughing out loud again 
LOML light of my life (or love of my life) 
LOMLILY light of my life, I love you 
LOOL laughing out outrageously loud 
LSHIPMP laughing so hard I pissed my pants 
LSHMBB laughing so hard my belly is bouncing 
LSHMBH laughing so hard my belly hurts 
LTNS long time no see 
LTR long term relationship 
LTS laughing to self 
LULAS love you like a sister 
LUWAMH love you with all my heart 
LY love ya 
LYK let you know 
LYL love ya lots 
LYLAB love ya like a brother 
LYLAS love ya like a sister 
*M *
M male 
MB maybe 
MYOB mind your own business 
M8 mate 
*N *
N in 
N2M not too much 
N/C not cool 
NE1 anyone 
NETUA nobody ever tells us anything 
NFI no f***ing idea 
NL not likely 
NM never mind / nothing much 
N/M never mind / nothing much 
NMH not much here 
NMJC nothing much, just chillin’ 
NOM no offense meant 
NOTTOMH not of the top of my mind 
NOYB none of your business 
NOYFB none of your f***ing business 
NP no problem 
NPS no problem sweet(ie) 
NTA non-technical acronym 
N/S no **** 
NVM nevermind 
*O *
OBTW oh, by the way 
OIC oh, I see 
OF on fire 
OFIS on floor with stitches 
OK abbreviation of oll korrect (all correct) 
OL old lady (wife, girlfriend) 
OM old man (husband, boyfriend) 
OMG oh my god / gosh / goodness 
OOC out of character 
OT Off topic / other topic 
OTOH on the other hand 
OTTOMH off the top of my head 
*P *
PAW parents are watching 
PDS please don’t shoot 
PEBCAK problem exists between chair and keyboard 
PLZ please 
PM private message 
PMJI pardon my jumping in (Another way for PMFJI) 
PMFJI pardon me for jumping in 
PMP peed my pants 
POAHF put on a happy face 
POOF I have left the chat 
POTB pats on the back 
POS parents over shoulder 
PPL people 
PS post script 
PSA public show of affection 
*Q *
Q4U question for you 
QSL reply 
QSO conversation 
QT cutie 
*R *
RCed reconnected 
RE hi again (same as re’s) 
ROFL rolling on floor laughing 
ROFLAPMP rolling on floor laughing and peed my pants 
ROFLMAO rolling on floor laughing my ass off 
ROFLOLAY rolling on floor laughing out loud at you 
ROFLOLTSDMC rolling on floor laughing out loud tears streaming down my cheeks 
ROFLOLWTIME rolling on floor laughing out loud with tears in my eyes 
ROFLOLUTS rolling on floor laughing out loud unable to speak 
ROTFL rolling on the floor laughing 
RVD really very dumb 
RUTTM are you talking to me 
RTF read the FAQ 
RTFM read the f***ing manual 
RTSM read the stupid manual 
*S *
S2R send to receive 
SAMAGAL stop annoying me and get a live 
SCNR sorry, could not resist 
SETE smiling ear to ear 
SH so hot 
SH same here 
SHICPMP so happy I could piss my pants 
SHID slaps head in disgust 
SHMILY see how much I love you 
SNAFU situation normal, all F***ed up 
SO significant other 
SOHF sense of humor failure 
SOMY sick of me yet? 
SPAM stupid persons’ advertisement 
SRY sorry 
SSDD same **** different day 
STBY sucks to be you 
STFU shut the f*ck up 
STI stick(ing) to it 
STW search the web 
SWAK sealed with a kiss 
SWALK sweet, with all love, kisses 
SWL screaming with laughter 
SIM ****, it’s Monday 
SITWB sorry, in the wrong box 
S/U shut up 
SYS see you soon 
SYSOP system operator 
*T *
TA thanks again 
TBH to be honest
TCO taken care of 
TGIF thank god its Friday 
THTH to hot to handle 
THX thanks 
TIA thanks in advance 
TIIC the idiots in charge 
TJM that’s just me 
TLA three-letter acronym 
TMA take my advice 
TMI to much information 
TMS to much showing 
TNSTAAFL there’s no such thing as a free lunch 
TNX thanks 
TOH to other half 
TOY thinking of you 
TPTB the powers that be 
TSDMC tears streaming down my cheeks 
TT2T to tired to talk 
TTFN ta ta for now 
TTT thought that, too 
TTUL talk to you later 
TTYIAM talk to you in a minute 
TTYL talk to you later 
TTYLMF talk to you later my friend 
TU thank you 
TWMA till we meet again 
TX thanx 
TY thank you 
TYVM thank you very much 
*U* 
U2 you too 
UAPITA you’re a pain in the ass 
UR your 
UTFG  use the f***ing google
UW you’re welcom 
URAQT! you are a cutie! 
*V *
VBG very big grin 
VBS very big smile 
*W *
W8 wait 
W8AM wait a minute 
WAY what about you 
WAY who are you 
WB welcome back 
WBS write back soon 
WDHLM why doesn’t he love me 
WDYWTTA What Do You Want To Talk About 
WE whatever 
W/E whatever 
WFM works for me 
WNDITWB we never did it this way before 
WP wrong person 
WRT with respect to 
WTF what/who the F***? 
WTG way to go 
WTGP want to go private? 
WTH what/who the heck? 
WTMI way to much information 
WU what’s up? 
WUD what’s up dog? 
WUF where are you from? 
WUWT whats up with that 
WYMM will you marry me? 
WYSIWYG what you see is what you get 
*X *
XTLA extended three letter acronym 
*Y* 
Y why? 
Y2K you’re too kind 
YATB you are the best 
YBS you’ll be sorry 
YG young gentleman 
YHBBYBD you’d have better bet your bottom dollar 
YKYWTKM you know you want to kiss me 
YL young lady 
YL you ’ll live 
YM you mean 
YM young man 
YMMD you’ve made my day 
YMMV your mileage may vary 
YVM you’re very welcom 
YW you’re welcome 
YWIA you’re welcome in advance 
YWTHM you want to hug me 
YWTLM you want to love me 
YWTKM you want to kiss me 
YOYO you’re on your own 
YY4U two wise for you

Source + *some are addded also*.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 13, 2008)

JFGI na.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ added.
Mods make it sticky and closed ASAP.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2008)

And DFCPS.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

add FYOFD too na


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> add FYOFD too na


 
I donot know the full form, google that but still not available..!!
Full Form...????


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 13, 2008)

^^jfgi well.

did you mean *FORD*


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I donot know the full form, google that but still not available..!!
> Full Form...????


ahh!dont call me baddy!  
it is F--- You On Floor Dancing


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ added.


Pathik said:


> And DFCPS.


 
I donot know the full form, google that but still not available..!!
Full Form...????

Mods make it sticky and closed ASAP.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao,dude its a stupid idea.do you know of wikipedia?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2008)

Why do you forget to provide the source each time? I must say its the right time for you to take some rest from this forum. Again the whole information has been taken from here:

*www.thanglongdl.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=4173

Don't say you have compiled it. TBH there is no need to make it Sticky. There are lots of threads which deserve to be sticky but can't be stickied coz there are already lots of sticky threads in Chit Chat section.

And yeah, it can be closed for sure.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Why do you forget to provide the source each time? I must say its the right time for you to take some rest from this forum. Again the whole information has been taken from here:
> 
> *www.thanglongdl.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=4173
> 
> ...


 
It is not tutorial or news section where source is must.
There are many thread that have been copied from other sites and posted here so they should mention source.

And It need to be sticky.

BTW one sticky thread will not remove the beauty of Chit Chat section.

And I think this thread have enough potential to be sticky *Mr. Vista*..!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ Oh really. Who told you that you don't need to provide source in sections other than Tutorials or News? Plagiarism is not entertained here, it doesnt matter which section you are posting in.

Read carefully Forum Rules:



> *No Plagiarism.*
> 
> Plagiarism is to be avoided at all costs and the original source must always be credited. If members are found violating this rule, they will be put on Warning and/or Banned depending on the severity or repetition of the offence and the offending thread will be locked/deleted without warning.*
> 
> **Note:* Sources for content must be _original_ sources (news sites, forums etc.). Please do not cite your personal blogs as sources if you haven't written the content yourself.


Your thread is not a joke or funny picture. You posted a information which is supposed to be followed like a tutorial. And by not mentioning the source you are claiming that you have compiled this yourself which is not a good thing.

So in stead of arguing and stealing from other sites, its better you start providing source in your thread. Its not the first time when you have done this.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Your thread is not a joke or funny picture. You posted a information which is supposed to be followed like a tutorial. And by not mentioning the source you are claiming that you have compiled this yourself which is not a good thing.


 
Where I had written that this thread is compiled by me..

Anyways given source


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ You didnt read the post carefully:  





> And by not mentioning the source you are claiming that you have compiled this yourself which is not a good thing.


 Anyway I don't want to argue and from your attitude it seems that you don't want to learn from your mistakes. btw thanks for adding the source.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ You didnt read the post carefully: Anyway I don't want to argue and from your attitude it seems that you don't want to learn from your mistakes. btw thanks for adding the source.


 
I will always add source nowonwards.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ^^ added.
> 
> 
> I donot know the full form, google that but still not available..!!
> ...



DFCPS = Dont f***in Copy Paste $h1t.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ added
Mods make a sticky one.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 13, 2008)

. Fbmka ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> . Fbmka ?


 
I donot know the full form, google that but still not available..!!
Full Form...????

Offtopic:-
*btw* why all u guys are telling to add something which contains  "*F" *...???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 13, 2008)

^^fbkma?


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 13, 2008)

I think we should develop a habit of not using acronyms..Its better to be more precise and clear rather than creating confusions...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^fbkma?


 
I donot know the full form, google that but still not available..!!
Full Form...????

Offtopic:-
*btw* why all u guys are telling to add something which contains  "*F" *...???


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 13, 2008)

WTF........ I find this useless


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

crystal_pup said:


> I think we should develop a habit of not using acronyms..Its better to be more precise and clear rather than creating confusions...


 
I donot think so AFAIK acronyms  are the best thing to use in forum....???
Belive this thread deserve to be sticky.


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 13, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I donot think so AFAIK acronyms are the best thing to use in forum....???
> Belive this thread deserve to be sticky.


 
There you go mate....Nobody wants to be clear...Anyways its your say...I was just expressing my views on acronyms...You take care fella!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2008)

Vaibhav dude.. What is your age??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2008)

> Mods, Admins and Other User *I had seen many user asking the full form of ROFL, LOL, AFAIK*, etc etc (SPAM) in this forum, so for them this thread is good for them.


ROFL ... you were the first person to ask what is .. WRT , WTF etc etc  I have personally answered those .. look here

Also this is missing UTFG -> Use The F***ing Google


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Charan said:


> ROFL ... you were the first person to ask what is .. WRT , WTF etc etc  I have personally answered those .. look here
> 
> Also this is missing UTFG -> Use The F***ing Google


 
There are many who had asked I saw two days before only cannot remember.

UTFG added in list.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 13, 2008)

> Make this thread a stciky one .





> Mods make it sticky and closed ASAP.





> And It need to be sticky.





> Mods make a sticky one.





> Belive this thread deserve to be sticky.


 This is the height of desperation.!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> This is the height of desperation.!


 
Ok.


----------

